# Any rumors on when 2016 Propel models will be available in US stores?



## CoreyR (Apr 10, 2012)

Since most of the 2015 Propel models haven't been available at US stores since early 2015, I've been patiently waiting on the 2016's to arrive. Seems as though the retailers local to me have no info on when they will get any 2016's in. Has anyone else had any luck getting info on when the 2016 bikes will be hitting the market?

Corey


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Giant always seems to take forever. I wasn't even able to see a 2015 Defy until February of this year.


----------



## CoreyR (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, it seems like the 2016 TCR's have been trickling into the shops now but still no Propels. If anybody sees any, post here... I'd like to know!

Corey


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

I've heard that stores that pay their bills to Giant onetime and sell lots of bikes get first dibs. A large bike shop in my area lists the 2016 Propel with a 7 to 10 day wait. 7 to 10 days is what they put on everything they need to order and don't have in the shop. "Out of stock" means they can't order it. Not sure if they would really be able to get one in that time frame or not.


----------



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

If it helps any, I've have two propels (2015) on order and they've both showed up well before the long "lawyer time" they give you.


----------

